# Wiring the motor



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

I have received my newly purchased 48 volt Club Car Motor and for my electric lawn mower project. I need an idea how to wire it. I am thinking about wiring it for 24 volt but need to know both 24 and 48 volt wiring for it.

on the label it has S1, S2, A1 and A2 terminals. Can someone tell me which is for what.

I am familiar with paralell and series wiring for 24 volt systems at work but do not know what terminals to hook to.

Thanks In advance. Alex


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is the pic of the terminals on the motor


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

A1=positive., jump A2 to S1 ,S2=negative
If you jump A2 to S2 then then S1 will be your batt.negative and the motor turns backwards.A1 and 2 is the brushes S1 and 2 the ends of the field winding. Try to make sure the final hookup will turn the motor in its intended direction. Barna


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to knock out the wiring this weekend "IF" my controller gets here.


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Also forgot to mention this is good for 12V testing but anything higher I really recommend a controller(just like others did in the other thread).
I ran my golfcart without a controller by running taps out under the seat and start 12V than 24V than 36V but I had momentum before switching and still it was a violent jerk at swiching. Even if you can find some kind of old golf cart resistors or something would help. Barna


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok so you are getting a controller.(you posted while I was tiping)
I could not enlarge the pictures. If your motor is the kind that has no support on the "diff" drive end how are you solving the problem?(or was that talked about in the other thread?)Barna


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

I have allready milled a shaft for the splines in the motor. This shaft will go through a sealed bearing that is the correct diamiter for the shaft. The bearing is locked on each side with a snap ring. The shaft goes through a 1/4 inch plate mounted under the mounting flange for the motor that has a removable clamp for the bearing assembly.. As I said the electric motor is a perfect match for the hole left from the I.C.E. Surprised me how everything aligned up so nice.


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool! I'm actually doing something very similar but i'm limited with my harbor freight mini lathe(7x11) and broke four bits just trying to face off(is that a term?) the splined shaft I made.Next is cutting the groove for my snap ring,(thats where I need new bits)mine will only need one to hold the bearing because I left a "step" in the shaft. Thanks! Barna


----------

